# Melting Busbar



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

If this is an exterior problem then the old panels of Ge and especially ITE were aluminum bus and corroded often with high moisture


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Were the breakers GE or another brand like Homeline?


----------



## rdgfx3 (Sep 9, 2013)

Dennis Alwon said:


> If this is an exterior problem then the old panels of Ge and especially ITE were aluminum bus and corroded often with high moisture


Thanks for your reply. The panel was indeed located outside of the house and had seen better days. 28 years of the elements could have certainly taken it's toll.


----------



## rdgfx3 (Sep 9, 2013)

drsparky said:


> Were the breakers GE or another brand like Homeline?


They were GE breakers.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Corrosion, loose connection in the breaker, on larger breakers with larger wire poor wire routing and forming can put stress in the buss connections causing a poor connection on one side of the stab.... list goes on.


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> Corrosion, loose connection in the breaker, on larger breakers with larger wire poor wire routing and forming can put stress in the buss connections causing a poor connection on one side of the stab.... list goes on.


Looks like a ITE/Siemens panel w/ no ITE or Siemens breakers in sight.


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

Got a service call last week where half the house was bright/dim, 159V on one phase 81V on the other. And house filled with smoke.

Problem was in the corroded meterbase. I called POCO, shut off the MB and left.

HO said the POCO corrected the problem and paid my bill


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

Not a big fan of ge. I think they are guaranteed to trip once. After that, they become welding receptacles.


----------



## rdgfx3 (Sep 9, 2013)

Check out these pictures of the panel and breakers.


----------



## LBC Jesse (Apr 26, 2012)

GTE/ Sylvania panel.. the QFP main itself isn't exactly the highest quality breaker made (GTE/ Sylvania pawned that style main off to Zinsco as well as Westinghouse at one point... short lived experiment)... the design of some of the smaller 1p breakers in that panel are also a problem waiting to happen (They are the ones that are 1/2" thick and have the external "clip" on either the right or left side...) Most any resi brand, except Cutler CH and SqD QO style will go in that panel.... Outdoor panels have their fair share of enemies... moisture, ants, geckos, mice, dust....
I personally would never opt to have my panel outside if I have my choice.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

rdgfx3 said:


> Check out these pictures of the panel and breakers.


Nice...:thumbup:

I had this on a call a while ago...Caused by water traveling along the SER Cable


----------



## rdgfx3 (Sep 9, 2013)

LBC Jesse said:


> I personally would never opt to have my panel outside if I have my choice.


I don't see how anyone could think an outdoor panel is a good idea. There's so much "No" involved. lol


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

LBC Jesse said:


> GTE/ Sylvania panel.. the QFP main itself isn't exactly the highest quality breaker made (GTE/ Sylvania pawned that style main off to Zinsco as well as Westinghouse at one point... short lived experiment)... the design of some of the smaller 1p breakers in that panel are also a problem waiting to happen (They are the ones that are 1/2" thick and have the external "clip" on either the right or left side...) *Most any resi brand, except Cutler CH and SqD QO style will go in that panel....* Outdoor panels have their fair share of enemies... moisture, ants, geckos, mice, dust....
> I personally would never opt to have my panel outside if I have my choice.


 
GTE bought Zinsco in 1973, later renaming them as GTE/Sylvania, GTE sold them & they became Challenger, & Westinghouse bought Challenger.


There are a lot of "will fit" breakers out there, but not many that are UL classified to be used in those panels.

Almost all residential panels in CA are installed outdoors & they do just fine, just personal preference.


----------

